
Microsoft cloud services catch 300M fraudulent sign-in attempts every day - newsreview1
https://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-using-multi-factor-authentication-blocks-99-9-of-account-hacks/
======
rurban
I certainly doubt that 300m/day number. For me the real reason is clear. MS
Cloud login is the worst in the industry. I'd like from time to time use some
of their free services, like Azure CI. But it's impossible to login there.
Even with autosaved passwords I cannot manage to login 99% of the time. No
other web site's login is that bad.

It might be that I have no Windows. I remember when I developed on Windows I
implemented the company login via NTLM and Internet Explorer login was
transparent and automatic then. Good times. Only with Chrome or Firefox you
needed to login.

------
breck
It looks like an interesting story, but the page is so bloated with ads its
unreadable. Is there another source?

